# WNT 18's and 20's



## Soccer43 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have been curious to see what would happen this new year after the challenges that the U17's and U20's ran into during the WWC for each.  It appears that there really isn't much change going forward.  On the recent U20 roster there are 11 players out of the 20 on the roster that played in either the U17 or U20 WWC's and they have the same coach as the U17's.  Also the same with the U18's going to London, also no real changes, same players on the roster.  Interesting....  I would have thought that they would be rethinking their plans but looks like not.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 19, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I have been curious to see what would happen this new year after the challenges that the U17's and U20's ran into during the WWC for each.  It appears that there really isn't much change going forward.  On the recent U20 roster there are 11 players out of the 20 on the roster that played in either the U17 or U20 WWC's and they have the same coach as the U17's.  Also the same with the U18's going to London, also no real changes, same players on the roster.  Interesting....  I would have thought that they would be rethinking their plans but looks like not.


That’s just it!  Not a lot of thought goes into it.  Same tired story.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 19, 2019)

The only place besides politics where you can have a poor or mediocre performance and still have a job.


----------



## outside! (Feb 20, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The only place besides politics where you can have a poor or mediocre performance and still have a job.


I have seen plenty of that in management in the private sector as well.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The only place besides politics where you can have a poor or mediocre performance and still have a job.


The Peter  Principle - large organizations tend to promote people until they reach a level at which they are incompetent.


----------



## Soccer43 (Feb 20, 2019)

I would not want to be one of the players from the U17's or U20's that wasn't called back in - that message would seem to say we think you might have been the weak link but we still believe in these other players.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mark Carr's comments after the U20's loss to Germany 3-2.......

“Today, we grew into the game,” added Carr. “As expected, we started off a little slow and nervous and were unfortunate to be down 3-1 at the half. In the second half, I thought we completely controlled the game with and without the ball and created chances. We scored a legitimate third goal to tie the game up and I have no idea why it was called back.”

“All in all, it’s a good starting point for us and if we can learn from our mistakes, build off of this and improve our game, I definitely think there are some exciting times ahead,” Carr said. 

Nine players on the roster were a part of the USA’s 2018 FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup Team and three were a part of the USA’s 2018 FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup Team.  So 12 returning players from two teams that didn't do well 6 months ago with the same coach.   At what point does the coach say, maybe I am not the right coach, maybe these are not the right players.  But then again, maybe he sees something or knows something I don't.


----------



## San Diego (Mar 11, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Mark Carr's comments after the U20's loss to Germany 3-2.......
> 
> “Today, we grew into the game,” added Carr. “As expected, we started off a little slow and nervous and were unfortunate to be down 3-1 at the half. In the second half, I thought we completely controlled the game with and without the ball and created chances. We scored a legitimate third goal to tie the game up and I have no idea why it was called back.”
> 
> ...


Exciting times ahead?! For who??!! MC had his U17's team for almost four years leading up to the WC where they finished last in Group C. Now he's moving up to the U20's to coach many of these same girls. If that's not the definition of insanity, I don't know what is...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Mar 11, 2019)

San Diego said:


> Exciting times ahead?! For who??!! MC had his U17's team for almost four years leading up to the WC where they finished last in Group C. Now he's moving up to the U20's to coach many of these same girls. If that's not the definition of insanity, I don't know what is...


It is simply amazing how the US rewards mediocre to bad coaches.  The real problem is that the best women's coaches have cushy jobs at major universities where they have full control over the program and very little incentive to work under the thumb of US Soccer and it's incompetent board.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 14, 2019)

Latest quote from Mark Carr about his U20 team finally winning a game at the La Manga tournament.....

“We’re just starting the U-20 cycle, so we are early in our process of exploring the entire pool of players, building our team and implementing our style of play. We know we have lots of work ahead of us and now it will be about every player in the pool (2000, 2001 and 2002 birth-year players) accelerating their development in their own respective environments, focusing on performance and re-preparing themselves for the international level again ahead of the next camp.”


Does he really believe himself when he says this stuff?   There is nothing to explore about the pool of players, he has been selecting and coaching these same players (and not succeeding) since they were 14 years old.


----------



## Soccer43 (Mar 14, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> It is simply amazing how the US rewards mediocre to bad coaches.  The real problem is that the best women's coaches have cushy jobs at major universities where they have full control over the program and very little incentive to work under the thumb of US Soccer and it's incompetent board.


Or they also go to coach at clubs - Jitka just left US Soccer to go to coach at Internationals


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 10, 2019)

more classic quotes from Coach Carr after a less than exciting performance at the La Manga Tournament in Spain:

loss to Germay 2-3  and loss to France (second loss in 5-6 months) 2-3  and one win against Sweden 4-0

“For one of the first games in the new U-20 cycle, I am very proud of the players,” U.S. head coach Mark Carr said. “After just a few days on the ground here in Spain, some classroom sessions, individual and unit meetings, I thought our players improved as the game went on."

“Today, we grew into the game,” added Carr. “As expected, we started off a little slow and nervous and were unfortunate to be down 3-1 at the half."

“We’re just starting the U-20 cycle, so we are early in our process of exploring the entire pool of players, building our team and implementing our style of play."

He has 12 players on his current roster that he has been coaching for years - why does he keep blaming the losses on the idea that they are just starting as a team and are at the beginning of a new cycle?  You can call it a new cycle but if you have the same players year after year it isn't really anything new.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Exactly! Not a new cycle. Just a new year.  Laughable


----------



## oh canada (Apr 12, 2019)

Makes you second guess whether playing in the youth national team system is even worth it.  Less than desirable coaching, away from school for weeks, injury potential (have you seen how many girls in the program have torn ACLs etc.?).  90% of those players gonna just play college anyway.


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 12, 2019)

I agree!  So many ACL injuries and missing so much school.  And then when you look at how few of the youth players actually advance  to the WNT.  This is one of the reasons I quickly lost interest in the DA as that was the prime reason for the DA ( promoted as a benefit for NT scouting).


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 12, 2019)

Not only does that douche bag not know how to coach...or should I say know how to select players, he recycles his speeches the same way he recycles his players.  Over and over again, it the same players and the same speeches.

Things you are likely to hear after every game or tournament....
"we are early in our process of exploring the entire pool of players" (only 5 years in so give him to time really explore)

"building our team and implementing our style of play." (I honestly could not tell you what their style of play is..and I bet he couldn't either. It wouldn't stop him from reading off the company line but whatever it is, he doesn't know how to implement it or coach it)

“Today, we grew into the game,” (Can somebody please tell me what the hell that means??)  Is he trying to say that they adjusted to stem the tide?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 12, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> “Today, we grew into the game,” (Can somebody please tell me what the hell that means??)  Is he trying to say that they adjusted to stem the tide?


Seems to be a  canned statement the Coaching staff uses....


----------



## Soccer43 (Apr 12, 2019)

Translation:  “We really sucked today but thankfully we got a goal or two at the end of the game so I could report it as something else”


----------

